# Why it's good to have 2 guitars



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Some might say why do I need more than one guitar. Here's just a few of my thoughts.


1. While you have one out for repairs you have another axe to use.
2. You have another for playing different types of music.
3. When friends get together you have a spare just in case.
4. Use one for outside gigs and one for inside.
5. One for practice the other for performing.
6. Nice to have a display with 2 guitars rather than one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You should change the title to why its good to have 10 guitars, you would connect with more people here


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey its my thread ok. Since when is it your right to tell me to change my thread to what you think.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fsone said:


> Hey its my thread ok. Since when is it your right to tell me to change my thread to what you think.


WHOA!!...chill brother!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Surprised you didn't mention...

7. Emergency backup guitar for gig (an absolute MUST even if it's only because of a broken string).
8. Guitar specifically set-up for alternate tuning.

And...I hope your "Since when..." comment was feigned outrage rather than genuine outrage.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I have only one guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fsone said:


> Hey its my thread ok. Since when is it your right to tell me to change my thread to what you think.


Are you out of your mind?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Are you out of your mind?


...or extremely passionate about thread titles?


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fsone said:


> Yep


thanks for clarifying


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

My goal is to have 3 electrics, the 3 classics


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I keep a guitar with no low "E" string on it and tuned to the "Stones". Another one tuned to "slide".......... etc, etc, etc. I think 10 is good number, but 20 is working for me too


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Only answer needed - because it's more than one guitar.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Too bad the majority of you don't get the thread. The thread is pointed at those who only have 1 guitar so therefore its better to have 2 guitars for the reasons stated. Many have only one guitar when something goes wrong they have nothing else to use. Thanks to Amagras for the only one to pick up on this thread.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I guess some people only see what they want to see. I clearly listed a couple of valid reasons for having more than one guitar, as did Lincoln. Hell, even b-nads point was short and sweet...but valid. I see nothing in your original post to suggest that you were only interested in the opinions of people with only one guitar. Did I miss something? I would think that someone with only one guitar would be MOST interested in the reasons that people with more than one have for doing so...but wtf do I know? Carry on...I'm out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

amagras said:


> I have only one guitar.


And a Hammond I believe.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

when my son moved from Edmonton to Toronto, he took only 1 guitar with him. He has survived, and he seems happy with having only one, so it can be done. He had 6 or 7 guitars at his place in Edmonton and 5 amps.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Why more than one guitar: so your Wife can say, "Why can't you get rid of some?"


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm sure no one here has only one guitar. That's kinda like keeping one beer in the fridge.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a parlour too. Does that count as a beer and a soft drink?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> Why more than one guitar: so your Wife can say, "Why can't you get rid of some?"


I have one wife. At times that's one too many, especially when she says, "Why don't you get rid of some guitars?".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I'm sure no one here has only one guitar. That's kinda like keeping one beer in the fridge.


When my son and his friends were around beer never made it to the fridge.....neither did food.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I lost the wife ...kept the guitars and the Hammond


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You should change the title to why its good to have 10 guitars, you would connect with more people here


First class stuff Scott!!! Awesome. Yeah I'm beyond a big case of beer's worth. And all hand picked. Many I enjoy guitars. Played my gold ricky Dégas copy. What a supreme guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fsone said:


> Too bad the majority of you don't get the thread. The thread is pointed at those who only have 1 guitar so therefore its better to have 2 guitars for the reasons stated. Many have only one guitar when something goes wrong they have nothing else to use. Thanks to Amagras for the only one to pick up on this thread.


LOL, no, I think everyone gets it. It's just that almost nobody here has only one guitar. That has nothing to do do with affluence. It's a gas thing.

And yes, lighten up a bit.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Gas comes on when least expected. And if you're cunning enough about it, you won't loose a penny.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> I lost the wife ...kept the guitars and the Hammond


I've tried but this one keeps on finding her way home.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Milkman said:


> LOL, no, I think everyone gets it. It's just that almost nobody here has only one guitar. That has nothing to do do with affluence. It's a gas thing.
> 
> And yes, lighten up a bit.


You seem kinda stressed, fsone... maybe you should buy a 3rd guitar?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

While I know people with only one guitar & some that wonder I have more than one--I'm sure most people here have more than one--with most of you having more than I do.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno, i have 2 now, but i think i could get by ok with just one. 

if my buddy wants to jam, but can't be bothered to bring his guitar, sucks for him. he can be the audience. or sing.
i do my own work for the most part, so unless it's a major repair, i'm not out of commission longer than... minutes. 
when i do own more than one at a time, they're almost never the same. using one as a back up for another wouldn't usually work out too well for me. 
rather i would suggest that the guitar(s) you do have should be quality instruments that inspire you.
not that there's anything wrong with more than one guitar. had i the means, i'd own a dozen or so


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

The thread itself is not all that odd, but your attitude towards responses is pretty stodgy, fsone. 

First, expecting no one to come back with a light-hearted response to a question like this is pretty ambitious - my response was a mixture of joke and validity - take it as you want. Second, as JB pointed out, you didn't make any qualification as to whom you were polling for responses. I own 4 acoustics. One is an old Fender that was the first decent acoustic I owned - I keep it out of sentimentality. The others are higher end guitars with different tones - they play different roles in my recording/writing efforts. Among them, one is aged and ridden a little harder, so it also doubles as a bar-beater/social guitar. I could own one guitar and be content, but not as well-served and not as happy as I am owning more than that.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One guitar is like having one shoe, you can take a step but you can't go as far, or as well. Nevertheless, some folks can be perfectly content this way.

I know a guy who uses the same fishing rod for downrigging as he does for casting surface baits, it does neither thing well. Regardless, he's happy.

Whether guitars (and other instruments) or fishing rods, whatever floats your boat, right?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This is a guitar forum. 2 guitars? Better than 1. And 1 guitar is better than none. But 13 is better than 12.

If the title was "Why it's good to have 2 Ferrari's" or "Why it's good to have 2 indoor swimming pools", you may have had a point about waste and conspicuous consumption. But guitars are cheap and easy to store. Shit, my gf owns 2 guitars - and she doesn't even play. I think 2 guitars is like the number 0, just a place-holder or starting point. But that's just me - I know I'm probably the only like this - on a gear-related guitar forum!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> This is a guitar forum. 2 guitars? Better than 1. And 1 guitar is better than none. But 13 is better than 12.
> 
> If the title was "Why it's good to have 2 Ferrari's" or "Why it's good to have 2 indoor swimming pools", you may have had a point about waste and conspicuous consumption. But guitars are cheap and easy to store. Shit, my gf owns 2 guitars - and she doesn't even play. I think 2 guitars is like the number 0, just a place-holder or starting point. But that's just me - I know I'm probably the only like this - on a gear-related guitar forum!


^^^^^ So much of "this"^^^^^
I was going to rant, but this was what I would have written.(Except, don't tell the wife about the GF with 2 guitar,our secret,shhh!)


Sent from my Mars (via Spider psychedelic LSD)(RIP David Bowie)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I think 2 guitars is like the number 0, just a place-holder or starting point.


Awesome concept and quote.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[/QUOTE]e, post: 671334, member: 13742"]Hey its my thread ok. Since when is it your right to tell me to change my thread to what you think.[/QUOTE]



GuitarsCanada said:


> Are you out of your mind?


It would have been a fine response to Scotts post if he would have added a smiley or two to show he was joking. I hope he was.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> One guitar is like having one shoe, you can take a step but you can't go as far, or as well. Nevertheless, some folks can be perfectly content this way.
> 
> I know a guy who uses the same fishing rod for downrigging as he does for casting surface baits, it does neither thing well. Regardless, he's happy.
> 
> ...


I'm going to show this to my wife when I go out to get a new guitar and another fishing rod.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If a person is just learning, a guitar is a guitar is a guitar, and one decent one will suffice.

Once you've learned a certain amount, a guitar becomes a specialized tool, and advising someone to be content with a single one is a bit like saying "I gave you a fork. Why do you need something different for soup, and something else for a steak? You already *have* a piece of cutlery.".


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

What if I already have a Spork?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Does one really need a GOOD reason to have 2 guitars? So what's a good reason to have 3, 4, 5, 6 etc....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Does one really need a GOOD reason to have 2 guitars? So what's a good reason to have 3, 4, 5, 6 etc....


Maybe the exact same "GOOD reason" applies to all guitars after #2 ???. Works for me.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm going to show this to my wife when I go out to get a new guitar and another fishing rod.


I hear St Croix is putting out a lovely dreadnought


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> ^^^^^ So much of "this"^^^^^
> I was going to rant, but this was what I would have written.(Except, don't tell the wife about the GF with 2 guitar,our secret,shhh!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mars (via Spider psychedelic LSD)(RIP David Bowie)


The wife got more upset about another guitar than about the girl friend. Go figure.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

2 arms, 2 guitars. Coincidence? I think not.

It's when I got past 5 (or would that be 6) that that logic came to a crashing halt.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> This is a guitar forum. 2 guitars? Better than 1. And 1 guitar is better than none. But 13 is better than 12.
> 
> If the title was "Why it's good to have 2 Ferrari's" or "Why it's good to have 2 indoor swimming pools", you may have had a point about waste and conspicuous consumption. But guitars are cheap and easy to store. Shit, my gf owns 2 guitars - and she doesn't even play. I think 2 guitars is like the number 0, just a place-holder or starting point. But that's just me - I know I'm probably the only like this - on a gear-related guitar forum!


Because the answer to "How many guitars do you need?" is always--"One more"


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I used to only have one guitar , it rarely ever got played . Now that I have several , that old guitar I never played gets plenty of love.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm actually not sure how many guitars I have. I found one the other day that I had forgotten about.

There are still plenty of guitars I would like to acquire.

I don't have:

a semi-acoustic
a Jazz box
a Multiac
a Gretsch
an SG (still looking for something one that balances to my liking)
a Parker
a 12 string electric
a double neck
a JEM
et cetera, et cetera

One guitar?

Seriously, who are we kidding?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I tried to get down to 1 guitar, so now I have 5. 

I don't get this thread.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I couldn't do just one. If I had to pick only a couple it would likely be paired down to an LP, a hollow electric and a 6 string acoustic.

My ideal collection as a player would be LP, Es-225 or byrdland, Strat, Tele and a decent acoustic. Maybe an LPJ...just 6. Ok, and my camping beater...so 7. And my Pops old Sovereign... 10 is too much, but damn...getting closer


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The last time I had only one guitar I was 8 years-old...............................


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I don't have:
> 
> a semi-acoustic
> a Jazz box
> ...


There's always something different out there that we don't have.

If I never get another one again, I'm okay with that, but if I have the extra cash to get more--yeah that list has some good choices on it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just saw this same post in another forum, I am assuming by this same person as he mentioned the same reasons he posted here. I suppose this is his way of justifying the fact that he has TWO guitars.  Now I'm thinking of starting a thread that would justify the reason why people have more than 2 guitars. Unfortunately, I don't have a reason except I like guitars. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2016)

I will admit that I have 'One' air guitar that covers all the bases
for the songs that I use it for. I don't think I'll ever need another.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Another guitar forum? WHAT???

Now there's the real question: "Why 2 guitar forums?" There is no need for more than one, this is the best and only guitar forum necessary. Kinda like the publisher to the guys who wanted to produce Guitar Player mag: "Whatcha gonna do for the second issue?" LOL


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, I thought that this was a thread about having two of each _kind_ of guitar...nevermind.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Chito said:


> I just saw this same post in another forum, I am assuming by this same person as he mentioned the same reasons he posted here.


yeah, i saw it too. it was either the gibby forum, or the guitar forum. one of those. i'm curious how it would have wnt over on tgp


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sometimes people ask a question HOPING for a specific answer rather than an honest answer. When they don't get the confirmation they so desperately crave, they ask someone else until they get the answer they want. It has more to do with insecurity than actually getting information. We've all experienced this in another and, if we're honest with ourselves, have probably been guilty of this. Kind of like the flawless girl with the hot bod asking if she looks fat. Why, yes you do....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2016)

Chito said:


> I just saw this same post in another forum, I am assuming by this same person as he mentioned the same reasons he posted here.





cheezyridr said:


> yeah, i saw it too. it was either the gibby forum, or the guitar forum. one of those. i'm curious how it would have wnt over on tgp


I was curious. So I went on a search and came upon these responses that I liked.

Why are there blondes, brunettes, and redheads?
Why 7 different days of the week.
Why so many flavors at Baskin and Robbins?
This is like asking the crazy cat lady why she needs more than one cat.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> Because the answer to "How many guitars do you need?" is always--"One more"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> What if I already have a Spork?


Then you have planned and shopped wisely.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

fsone said:


> Some might say why do I need more than one guitar. Here's just a few of my thoughts.
> 1. While you have one out for repairs you have another axe to use.
> 2. You have another for playing different types of music.
> 3. When friends get together you have a spare just in case.
> ...


I don't think you need too many reasons to have guitars that give back so much enjoyment.
G.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> This is like asking the crazy cat lady why she needs more than one cat.


So we're crazy guitar people?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> So we're crazy guitar people?










Not too sure about crazy but, if you gotta have just one guitar......


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure about crazy but, if you gotta have just one guitar......


And a good chiropractor


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Gearhead88 said:


> I used to only have one guitar , it rarely ever got played . Now that I have several , that old guitar I never played gets plenty of love.


I'm the same way. My old Yamaha collected dust all through high school when I wasn't playing. Then when I started playing again, I wanted a Telecaster and found the Yamaha uninspiring. When I bought the Telecaster it became, and still is my #1 guitar, but I began to appreciate the Yamaha much more. I now use it as my "whammy" guitar that I don't mind going out of tune after one song and going away until a break. I'll also use it when I want a humbucker tone, with more gain than my ES-335 wants to let me use without screaming at me.

My Telecaster and 335 see 95 percent of my electric use still, but the Yamaha and my Strat make up the other 5 percent.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure about crazy but, if you gotta have just one guitar......


 unless he was an orangutan, he can't even reach the bottom guitar to play it, and the 4th one down from the top wouldn't be much better.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> unless he was an orangutan, he can't even reach the bottom guitar to play it, and the 4th one down from the top wouldn't be much better.


That's a good reason to have at least 4 guitars.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

From what I can see in the pic, it doesn't even look like there are strings on the bottom guitar. Just a stupid gimmick for a guy that obviously has more money than sense.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> That's a good reason to have at least 4 guitars.


ok, i can't argue with that


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> unless he was an orangutan, he can't even reach the bottom guitar to play it, and the 4th one down from the top wouldn't be much better.


Well he can angle the guitar differently, but again, he'll need a chiropractor


----------

